# Hepworth Shipbuilders New builds



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello tony here.
Does anyone know if Holyhead Towing is planning on having anymore tugs constructed.
Does Any body have any pics of their latest newbuilds.
see ya.
tony


----------



## Fausto (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hepworths.*

I have some photos of work in progress from 2009 up to launch in July of Afon Las.
I will try to put some up.
They have one on the go now but it's a bulk-carrier for Rix rather than a tug.
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you peter


----------

